# April exam



## mandileng (Apr 5, 2014)

Good luck guys ,, few days to the exam .


----------



## kjdgus (Apr 6, 2014)

Good luck everyone! I'm taking the test in Oct 14 so will be looking to buy all your used books after you pass!


----------



## mandileng (Apr 7, 2014)

Hopefully will pass ....


----------

